# New aluminum grab bar.



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a local shop make this for me.  Works great and is solid.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks good. The metal shop in my area was crazy expensive. Guy was quoting me $300 for a grab bar and $800+ for a poling platform. They weren't anything fancy either. I decided to build my own with carbon fiber.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is very solid and cost 100.00. It would have been more if I wanted it polished. All of my 220 pounds and it does not flex.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking good PG. Have you made a tiller extension to go with it?


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am going to order one from Anytide as soon as I get my new tiller arm. 


I had a litle incident that involved me hitting the water at about 25mph. The tiller tried to stop me from launching out of the boat but it was no match for my 220lbs. Thankfully I was wearing my kill switch after reading Gramps story and that might have saved my life.


----------

